# EOI partners recognised basic qualification is level 3 high enough??



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

I wondered if anyone new EOI partners recognised basic qualification, is level 3 a high enough qualification to gain 20 extra points?

Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------

